# There's GTPs and then there's GTPs



## wokka (Nov 24, 2008)

These little fellas popped out on the weekend. It will be very interesting to see how they colour up as their parents are not you average GTP by Australians Standards. We hope they will continue our peppered line which was evident in both the parents.


----------



## Emzie (Nov 24, 2008)

why do this to me 

i want so bad


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 24, 2008)

They are awesome Wokka,any pictures of the parents..


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 24, 2008)

those patterns are crazy!!


----------



## Australis (Nov 24, 2008)

How about some photos of the parents Wokka
hey someone was bound to ask.


----------



## jasontini (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats..!


----------



## NotoriouS (Nov 24, 2008)

:shock: Congrats on the hatch.. awesome patterns! Let's hope I get a good christmas bonus so I can afford one


----------



## krusty (Nov 24, 2008)

wokka said:


> These little fellas popped out on the weekend. It will be very interesting to see how they colour up as their parents are not you average GTP by Australians Standards. We hope they will continue our peppered line which was evident in both the parents.



what do you mean by not your average GTP by Australian standards,can we see some pics of the adults....


----------



## daniel1234 (Nov 24, 2008)

oshakoor said:


> :shock: Congrats on the hatch.. awesome patterns! Let's hope I get a good christmas bonus so I can afford one


 
Yep, can you have hysterectomies reversed? That way we can get a gtp bonus next season!


----------



## Renagade (Nov 24, 2008)

what makes yor gtps not 'your average' by austraan standards? are they not native?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats Wokka 

post pics of the parents if possible,

also could you pm me what price is on them ? 
thats if any are still available ?

cheers
Roger


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking good wokka.
How many have hatched out?


----------



## NotoriouS (Nov 24, 2008)

daniel1234 said:


> Yep, can you have hysterectomies reversed? That way we can get a gtp bonus next season!


 
hahahaha


----------



## wokka (Nov 24, 2008)

I have posted the mother before. Green Lotus reared by my daughter Green Willow.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 24, 2008)

*awaits photos of parents*


----------



## tiger_keeper (Nov 24, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> *awaits photos of parents*


 
*looks above*


----------



## Rache (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh wow... is all I can say, they are GORGEOUS.... I want one soo bad.


----------



## Troy K. (Nov 24, 2008)

As always, looking good buddy. 
Well done mate.
Troy K


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats! You must be chuffed


----------



## Camo (Nov 24, 2008)

Absolutely insane. You will have your hands full this season.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm green with envy hehe.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very, very nice man. Hopefully they'll pepper up in a year or so aye.


----------



## MatE (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice one Warwick, someone will have fun getting them all feeding lol.


----------



## zulu (Nov 24, 2008)

*re There*

Look really plump the hatchlings in that middle picture,well done Wok thats a good achievement!


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2008)

well done, surely that pair threw some reds? if not... im shocked! id love some reds from that clutch!


----------



## krusty (Nov 24, 2008)

you are right,they are very nice and a bit different.


----------



## byby_v8 (Nov 24, 2008)

sooo awesome


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats nasty; looks likes mites....but thats just me :lol:


----------



## chrisso81 (Nov 24, 2008)

Crazy, love the peppering, is there a hatchy in that batch with a reduced/light pattern thing goin on, or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, good job Wokks. I look forward to trick things coming out of your rooms in the near future!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 26, 2008)

Now there my kind of GTPs



Roger


----------



## Retic (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes I couldn't agree more Roger, they are the ones that will continue to sell for more $ in the future.


----------



## Kyro (Nov 26, 2008)

chrisso81 said:


> Crazy, love the peppering, is there a hatchy in that batch with a reduced/light pattern thing goin on, or are my eyes playing tricks on me?



Yeah I spotted that one too Congrats wokka, they are gorgeous


----------



## wokka (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. A few people have asked about progeny from the pair pictured. That pair is in fact two photos of the same female at different ages.The father of the clutch is pictured below.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 26, 2008)

They are very nice greens. You must be happy with the results.
Are they from Nick Stocks line?


----------



## SnakePower (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice looking Peppered Chondros Warwick! I agree with Ash, these are the types that people will be happy to pay more for. Hope they grow up like their parents for you!


----------



## krusty (Nov 26, 2008)

the male is realy nice aswell.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 26, 2008)

not saying yours arent beautiful wokka but i think the traditional Green is nicer.

i like the full green colour.. they are nice though.


----------



## Renagade (Nov 26, 2008)

i love the blue in him, not a huge fan of the 'peppered' look, but beautiful none the less. congrats.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorgeous snakes wokka! Not to open a can of worms, just legitimatly curious, are those examples of Aussie GTP's? With all the threads going around about GTP's lately, it occurred to me, I have no idea what an Aussie GTP looks like!


----------



## wokka (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe you prefer this one without the peppering.


----------



## No-two (Nov 26, 2008)

Now those two, are absoloute stunners, I love the pepered ones aswell  Nice Job.


----------



## Renagade (Nov 26, 2008)

mmm.... oh yes. wokka. now they are hot


----------



## Minka (Nov 26, 2008)

Argh wokka... how you tempt me so


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2008)

my favourite type are the high yellows, those last ones are mind blowing! im pm'ing you right now bout them


----------



## Retic (Nov 26, 2008)

Warwick, they are stunning. Kofiau Canaries I assume ? Do they have blue tongues ?


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2008)

*re There*

Wasnt a fan of the black spotted GTPs,but that green and blue with all the black on it is looking very good,those canary ones well it just showing off! ime dribblin on the keyboard :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 26, 2008)

The only one's I've liked are the Canary Chondros and yes I agree they will hold their dollar value being not so common as other lines however they aren't the real deal Australian Green Tree Pythons which is just like owning and breeding then selling exotics legally due some amnesty and the ones not handed in when the amnesty happened then get written onto the books eventually when animals die from prolapse etc most likely due to ppl crossing species of different locality morphs, even their morphology is different, then realise you can't just treat them like a regular carpet python with things such as feeding and handling not to mention husbandry which is not so difficult at all just a bit diffeent to carpets however many seem to and end up with prolapse problems still along with kinked tails.

I have a friend who has a few and feeds small food items waiting for them to pass them before feeding again and for those who haven't seen these animals or Greens in general before, do you realise how big the hatchlings are and have you sat and watched what they do when they defacate?They actually look like they are prolapsing when they defacate now I assume in the wild there would be no problems with prolapsing so why do so many prolapse in captivity?

Personally I don't think anything beats a TRUE AUSSIE Green which are tiny animals with a different lovely green colouration along with a different head shape to most other GTP's.They also get that lovely dorsal patterning of white and yellow scales and I doubt would throw a clutch any larger than a TRUE rainforest type jungle not like some GTP's that have clutches of 30 or more and then the breeder asks astronomical amounts of money for animals that aren't even native to the country yet many pertain to be purists..what a joke:lol:

As said there are GTP's and there are GTP's and other than the exotic Canary forms posted which I like but the others look nothing like a green python from Australia does nor do the Canary form and aren't even a nice green colour. I'm just giving my opinion I really don't like these mite phase chondros and many other forms however we haven't really had much of a chance to obtain Pure Australian Iron Range GTP'S and there should have been many more around than there are now as many were collected and bred in decent numbers but many of these dided from one breeder I personally know right to the adults and others were confiscated hence leaving us with not much choice to purchase anything but imported exotic lines which may be the same species but are still very different to our own native GTP's which we should have the chance to purchase and someone given a collectors licence then breeding and selling the offspring at a reasonable price as it just seems that those with deep pockets end up with GTP's being in it mainly fo the money but the ppl buying GTP's have no choice but to get exotic lines such as the ones posted as TRUE Australian 100% legal greens are like trying to find a pin in a haystack.At one stage there were the very rare few who had TRUE Aussie forms yet now more seem to be popping up all the time which is another can of worms yet to be opened how these just started popping up being more available than ever yet ridiculous prices like the ones we've seen have to be forked out if you want them and to me no snake is worth hat much!!!


----------



## bubbaloush (Nov 26, 2008)

awesome jealous as


----------



## Lesa (Nov 26, 2008)

I think they look absolutely FANTASTIC!!!! I will own one one day.

My husband thinks in the middle pic they look like satay sticks!!!!!


----------



## the.badger (Nov 26, 2008)

Oooh I like the peppered ones, not normally a fan of GTPs (I know, blasphemy!) but those look great!


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 26, 2008)

I love the pics of the babies in the middle. Very cute, and highly desirable


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 26, 2008)

> Maybe you prefer this one without the peppering.


 
the canaries are beautiful. i like them way better.


----------



## BenReyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Geeeezus, the yellow spots on mum's back are fantastic!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny how the canarys have only been known for the last 4 years or so and they are already in aussie collections.


----------



## ozianimals (Nov 26, 2008)

correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the aussie GTP's have the white dots along the spine?
If this is so wouldn't these GTP's be imported lines and not worth anywhere near as much?
Just going off pics described as true aussie GTP's on a poster of chondros from a magazine we would all be familiar with.....


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2008)

wokka may i ask who the canarys came from? i havent seen any at all in australia till now. i have seen high yellows but not kofoi islands... assuming thats what they are and i wont be easily convinced otherwise. were they bred in australia? amazing looking animals. something about whole coloured greens that grabs me. love complete green, blue or yellow GTP's


----------



## Australis (Nov 26, 2008)

Cordylus said:


> Funny how the canarys have only been known for the last 4 years or so and they are already in aussie collections. How did those make it into the country Warwick? Nice animals though. Just a pity they were smuggled. Guaranteed. Any pics of the parents?



If your so curious about smuggling greens, why don't you just stick with asking your egghead mate.


----------



## Kris (Nov 26, 2008)

I was just thinking that Australis, but his method failed though didn't it? Well, it did once.......


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 26, 2008)

Too slow, Cordylus....


----------



## Kris (Nov 26, 2008)

But he does raise a good point unfortunately.


----------



## zulu (Nov 26, 2008)

*re There*



Cordylus said:


> Funny how the canarys have only been known for the last 4 years or so and they are already in aussie collections.



Good hey,someones breeding them here,one day you can wake up in the morning cordylus and look at your canarys and say "thankyou warwick for breeding them for me" "it was worth the filthy amount of money i paid" "i dont feel jeallous anymore" :lol:


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 26, 2008)

Why don't you ask him yourself australis? Instead of bringing your own opinions onto a forum. Oh I forgot, in your world women just have to cook you food, bring you a beer and do as you say?!?! We can't dare to have an opinion. We all know what aussie greens look like. I really don't care what people keep but I know what's around and that just screams canary to me. I also really don't care what my so called egg head mate got up to. That's his issues, that I don't care for. My opinions are my own and that's it I'm old enough to make up my own mind. But hey australis, I'm just a girl. What do I know. 
Nicole


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Nov 26, 2008)

And on top of that I would say, thank you Warwick for breeding them so my supposed egg headed, puppet master mate would not have to try and smuggle them in! What a joke. We all know how long that morph has been around for. Unfortunately its not exotic, if you believe its not! Just like a lie is not a lie if you believe it!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 26, 2008)

All i can say is WOW n **drools**


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Green with envy*

Will they be at the herp show next year?


----------



## ViridisVixen (Nov 27, 2008)

Of course they're not 'NATIVE". Australian Native GTP's are few and far between. The Australian National Parks as a whole across the continent, turn a blind eye every day, do they not?. Surely they would regognise 'Exotic GTP's', as opposed to our own native bloodline?. I have noticed the price of GTP's has dropped drastically this year. The reason being a large influx on smuggled GTP's entering the country. They are selling for anywhere from $2750 to about $3000. This reduction of GTP's on the market has caused many breeders to also drop their price to be competitive. This may be good if you want a 'tick in the box', animal, or truely have been saving for such a unique and beautiful creature. But beware the downfalls. OMPV, and all other 'NASTY', diseases had to enter the country somehow. In my opinion purchasing an exotic is truely a very un-Australian thing to do. Particularily if you have any bone of conservation in you for our diverse and beautiful reptiles.Also the fact that if Parks demand a blood test for DNA, they may well be able to determine that it is not in fact a 'native' bloodline animal. Which of course lets us turn to the next drama!!!!. Only very limited numbers have ever been offically permitted to be collected from the wild. Of course there was the amensty if the late 90's, in NSW, which I suspect quite a few were papered, but still. It seems there is a large population amounting in the Australian herp scene. I have heard first hand accounts of the conditions that the imported GTP's are kept. If you only knew how terribly they exist in these farms it would make you cringe!!.


----------



## Reptilia (Nov 27, 2008)

You all might want to look at this site before saying anything more.
http://www.inlandreptile.com/GTP_kofiau.html


----------



## Ishah (Nov 27, 2008)

Cordylus said:


> Why don't you ask him yourself australis? Instead of bringing your own opinions onto a forum. Oh I forgot, in your world women just have to cook you food, bring you a beer and do as you say?!?! We can't dare to have an opinion. We all know what aussie greens look like. I really don't care what people keep but I know what's around and that just screams canary to me. I also really don't care what my so called egg head mate got up to. That's his issues, that I don't care for. My opinions are my own and that's it I'm old enough to make up my own mind. But hey australis, I'm just a girl. What do I know.
> Nicole


 

Nice way to trash a thread there Nicole! You do realise you posting on this forum is bringing YOUR opinions on here too don't you? What makes you think you are so much more special than anyone else to tell them if they can or cant post their opinions? As far as I know, you don't own the site, nor do you have any moderating/dictating powers or abilities...Why don't you just back down and stop bringing this thread down?

I think they are awesome and unusual GTP wokka!.....REGARDLESS of where people think they did or didnt come from! Congrats! Its great to see some awesome specimens and photography! Thanks for sharing 

Although my personal preference/favourite for greens is the Cape yorks that are solid green with an unbroken single-scale-width white dorsal stripe....*drools at the thought* 
Those ones are still pretty stunning in their own right


----------



## wokka (Nov 27, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> They are very nice greens. You must be happy with the results.
> Are they from Nick Stocks line?



No ,They were sold to me as hatchoes bred in Australia from parents bred in Australia., but now I am a little wiser I believe they have a bit more of an international pedigree.


----------



## wokka (Nov 27, 2008)

I posted the Canary yellow Chondros to show that not all nice GTPs are the same old green. They are not my animals although, like Browns, I am believe similiar animals are in Australia. Sorry about getting your hopes up.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 27, 2008)

wokka said:


> No ,They were sold to me as hatchoes bred in Australia from parents bred in Australia., but now I am a little wiser I believe they have a bit more of an international pedigree.


 
Dont worry you're not the one to buy chondros that turned out to have frequent flyer points.


----------



## Wench (Nov 27, 2008)

i think they are gorgeous  id love to have a GTP one day but thats a long way off  congrats on the babies


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2008)

I really don't know why everyone keeps getting their knickers in a knot about these things, 'exotic' Greens were legalised years ago, you aren't going to have them seized because they don't like Vegemite. 90 odd % of the greens people own here are not local animals, it's a fact we are all well aware of, I think we need to build a bridge


----------



## Camo (Nov 27, 2008)

boa said:


> I really don't know why everyone keeps getting their knickers in a knot about these things, 'exotic' Greens were legalised years ago, you aren't going to have them seized because they don't like Vegemite. 90 odd % of the greens people own here are not local animals, it's a fact we are all well aware of, I think we need to build a bridge


Exactly.


----------



## Kersten (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a feeling that in some posts here the issue is not whether they're originally an exotic species....more whether or not they're the first generation on Aussie soil if you catch my drift. 

I'm happy for Green Willow that Lotus has bred, I know how much she liked her "toothpaste baby". If we're going for asthetics here then they woudn't be my first choice (I'm a sucker for Aussies and Sorongs) but if we all liked the same things then it'd be a pretty boring world.

I learnt something new today, even when you don't know someone is female you're still a sexist if you hold a different opinion to them :lol:


----------



## Ishah (Nov 27, 2008)

Kersten said:


> _I learnt something new today_, even when you don't know someone is female you're still a sexist if you hold a different opinion to them :lol:


 

Hahaha yep! me too... Wonder what else we'll learn today?


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 27, 2008)

wokka said:


> I have posted the mother before. Green Lotus reared by my daughter Green Willow.


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 27, 2008)

hobbo said:


>



lol.... :lol: comic book guy rocks!


----------



## ozianimals (Dec 1, 2008)

I think if we keep supporting the imports we will lose our natives completely. I thought all the herpers would agree that buying these snakes for the amount people are asking for is just saying look I have heaps of money and I don't care about the native animals that we should be buying. Then again just because they are pretty snakes I'll ask a fortune for them so I can make money.......smae types of people on different sides of the fence. 
Since these animals are not native I'll take one...$300.00.....


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Dec 2, 2008)

My grapes are sour! They're all ugly and I should get one for $20 and you're all selfish smugglers.


----------



## Australis (Dec 2, 2008)

Cordylus said:


> . Oh I forgot, in your world women just have to cook you food, bring you a beer and do as you say?!?! We can't dare to have an opinion. ..... But hey australis, I'm just a girl. What do I know.
> Nicole



You forgot ..Barefoot and pregnant..  ... 
Cooking me food, yup i can handle that..
Exchange the Beer for coffee, and we
have a deal. ha


----------



## wokka (Dec 2, 2008)

ozianimals said:


> I think if we keep supporting the imports we will lose our natives completely. I thought all the herpers would agree that buying these snakes for the amount people are asking for is just saying look I have heaps of money and I don't care about the native animals that we should be buying. Then again just because they are pretty snakes I'll ask a fortune for them so I can make money.......smae types of people on different sides of the fence.
> Since these animals are not native I'll take one...$300.00.....



I dont follow the logic. How does keeping exotic captive animals effect our natives. Are you suggesting that the cheaper non native animals are sold the less likely they are to effect our native animals??


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Dec 2, 2008)

wokka said:


> I dont follow the logic. How does keeping exotic captive animals effect our natives. Are you suggesting that the cheaper non native animals are sold the less likely they are to effect our native animals??


 
Warwick, Warwick, Warwick. Surely you know you can't fight emotion with logic!


----------



## slapface (Dec 2, 2008)

what a can of worms you have opened up wokka every one is getting into every one 
go people go 
any way very nice pythons wokka 
one day


----------

